# Target money



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

Do all locals use target money,or is that a local local thing?


----------



## Rocinante (Apr 19, 2011)

Target has their own currency?


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

What the f is a target money?


----------



## allendk (Mar 13, 2012)

money the union hall gives contactors to help them lower there bid, when bidding aginst nonunion contractors


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

allendk said:


> money the union hall gives contactors to help them lower there bid, when bidding aginst nonunion contractors


Oh, we have that here. It's called something else right now. I know it but I'm drawing a blank atm


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

When we had targeted jobs it ment that we worked on a job that paid %30 less than scale to keep non-union contractors from getting the job.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

jrannis said:


> When we had targeted jobs it ment that we worked on a job that paid %30 less than scale to keep non-union contractors from getting the job.


which i would still be willing to entertain

doesn't make me a bad man to be hungry jrannis

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jrannis said:


> When we had targeted jobs it ment that we worked on a job that paid %30 less than scale to keep non-union contractors from getting the job.


Hmmm, this is not making sense.

You have told us many times that non-union contractors charge the same as union contractors but the greedy bosses just pocket the difference.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

This is called Market recovery in my local. Doesnt seem to work for


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> This is called Market recovery in my local. Doesnt seem to work for


We have it too. Doesn't work to well when 2 union contractors want it to bid against non union and each other on the same job.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Hmmm, this is not making sense.
> 
> You have told us many times that non-union contractors charge the same as union contractors but the greedy bosses just pocket the difference.


I don't get it. So is he saying the target money is used to pay the difference in the new lower hr wage? If so how does that contradict what he has said so many times? Union allows shops to cut pay to beat out non union shops on bid. Then target money makes up pay difference? Sounds odd but that's what I get put of it. Am I wrong?


----------



## 007 (May 4, 2009)

Say the non union EC bids at 10.00 below scale per hour target money allows the union contractor to bid at 11.00 below scale per hour and receive the 11.00 per hour from the target fund thus the union contractor can bid and have a better chance and the men still get paid scale.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I think I'm going to try this. All I have to do is take money for my employees checks and put it in a bank till a job comes up that I want but might not make enough money if I bid to low I could just use my guys money to make sure I make a good profit. Win win for me. Not sure how my guys will feel about it but I will just tell them this is how unions do it so suck it up.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> I don't get it. So is he saying the target money is used to pay the difference in the new lower hr wage? If so how does that contradict what he has said so many times? Union allows shops to cut pay to beat out non union shops on bid. Then target money makes up pay difference? Sounds odd but that's what I get put of it. Am I wrong?


are you and 347sparky buddies? i think you might be in the same local


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

D-Bo said:


> are you and 347sparky buddies? i think you might be in the same local


I've seen him driving around in the ugly van from the online contest on this forum. Maybe we will team up on a project like some of the guys here.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

347sparky said:


> I've seen him driving around in the ugly van from the online contest on this forum. Maybe we will team up on a project like some of the guys here.


haha nice. if you want to make it a party im not too far away


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

We have it too.
It's called Job Recovery.
We pay something like 2% of our gross a week towards the fund.
We use it on jobs that would otherwise go to lowball non-union outfits.
Usually like residential projects, or projects that go in our suburban jurisdiction where our market share is not like it is in town.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We pay about 1% into the market recovery fund. When we bid a job against a non union competitor, we apply for market recover with the hall. Sometimes you get X amount per hr sometimes just a lump sum.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

If your going to invest. Why not invest in yourself?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> If your going to invest. Why not invest in yourself?


:thumbsup:
No kidding buddy.
If I work on a job that used target money for two weeks out of the year, I made money on the investment.
Food for thought.
Although, the local is pretty stingy with target money.
Another thing they might do is, go to a 1 to 1 ratio or something like that.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Not only is the guy making money, but so does the funds. That's a big plus too.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Our agents audit the contractors pretty good. Keeps things on the up and up. You know how them contractors can get.


----------

